# سؤال حول مسابقة السكة الحديد



## شريف خليفه (15 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا مهندسين
انا مقدم ف مسابقة سكك حديد مصر اللى نزلت اول السنه انا ميكانيكا والامتحان اخر شهر 3 
فيا ريت اى حد عندوا اخبار على الامتحان اى معلومات تفيد الكل اى اساسيات ممكن يسألو فيها 
او ف الامتحان التحريرى او الشفوى ونفيد بعضنا وربنا يصلح لنا الحال كلنا

ملحوظة :انا عرفت ان اتصالات والكترونيات مش هيمتحنوا تحريرى وامتحانهم فقط شفوى
وان امتحانات الشفوى تقتصر على الدردشة واكتر الكلام على مشروووووووع التخرج وكمان المعلومات العامة 
ساااعدووونا ايها المهندسون ومحدش يبخل علينا بحاجة لعل وعسى واذ ربما تجد ف الامور امور


----------



## محمد فتحي البرد (15 مارس 2009)

اخى العزيز 
جزاك الله خيرا 
انا ماكنتش عارف موضوع مسابقة السكه الحديد يا ريت تقولى اقدم فيها ازاى لو كان التقديم مازال مفتوح 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد فتحي البرد (15 مارس 2009)

على فكرة ممكن تعمل بحث على جوحل اكتب"interview question " "mechanical engineer" انا بحثت ولقيت مواقع حلوة جدا وحاجات مفيده


----------



## شريف خليفه (15 مارس 2009)

محمد فتحي البرد قال:


> اخى العزيز
> جزاك الله خيرا
> انا ماكنتش عارف موضوع مسابقة السكه الحديد يا ريت تقولى اقدم فيها ازاى لو كان التقديم مازال مفتوح
> وجزاك الله خيرا



الاخ محمد فتحي البرد 
تحية طيبة وبعد 
المسابقة نزلت ف جريدة الاهرام تقريبا يوم 13 او 14 يناير اللى فات و كان التقديم فيها من 24 يناير الماضى وتقريبا حتى 4 فبراير ومعرفة ميعاد اللامتحان كان فى يوم 2 مارس ف للأسف التقديم خلص خلاص ونما الى علمى ان منطقة وسط الدلتا تحتاج 102 مهندس من 7000مهندس كانوا مقدمين تخيل بس احنا بنعمل اللى علينا وناخد بالاسباب والباقى على الله واوعدك انا هدور ع الحاجات دى دلوقت بس انا كان نفسى اعرف اذا كان حد عارف شكل الاسئله التحريرى عشان الواحد يبقى مستعد نوعا ما بس. ومش عارف اراجع على ايه ولا ايه من المناهج المليانه هه ربنا يعدلها يا باشا وف انتظار الجديد


----------



## على فوزى منصور (15 مارس 2009)

*مجدى نور الدين*

با اخى الفاضل انا قدمت فى المسابقة دى فى عام 2003 على ما اذكر و كان الامتحان شفوى و كان هذا الامتحان منتهى المهزلة و انا على فكرة مهندس ميكانيك انتاج دفعة 1999 اول الاختبار المهندس اللى اختبرنا قال لينا يا جماعة انتم مهندسين كبار و احنا متاكيدن من امكانياتكم و علشان كده الامتحان هيكون فى المعلومات العامة و عل فكرة انا الوحيد اللى جاوبت كل الاسئلة اللى اتوجهت لى و لغيرى و علم على اسمى قبل ما اخرج و لماعين بالسكة الحديد فهل يعق ان يتم تعيين المهندسينبالمعاومات العامة و عممممممماررررر يا مصر


----------



## شريف خليفه (16 مارس 2009)

على فوزى منصور قال:


> با اخى الفاضل انا قدمت فى المسابقة دى فى عام 2003 على ما اذكر و كان الامتحان شفوى و كان هذا الامتحان منتهى المهزلة و انا على فكرة مهندس ميكانيك انتاج دفعة 1999 اول الاختبار المهندس اللى اختبرنا قال لينا يا جماعة انتم مهندسين كبار و احنا متاكيدن من امكانياتكم و علشان كده الامتحان هيكون فى المعلومات العامة و عل فكرة انا الوحيد اللى جاوبت كل الاسئلة اللى اتوجهت لى و لغيرى و علم على اسمى قبل ما اخرج و لماعين بالسكة الحديد فهل يعق ان يتم تعيين المهندسينبالمعاومات العامة و عممممممماررررر يا مصر


 

صحيح عمار يا مصر بس احنا بنحاول نعمل اللى علينا يا سيدى وبرضوا قولنا ايه زى ايه الاسئله برضوا نبقا عارفين حتى ونستعد عشان منوقفش ع الاقل وشكلنا مش ولابد رغم ان عارفين اننا مش ناجحين بس ناخد اجر المحاوله ربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

متخفوش امتحان السكة شفهى وكله نصيبببببببببببببببببببببببببب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

المشكلة فى المرتباتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## على فوزى منصور (17 مارس 2009)

*مجدى نور الدين*

السئلة يا سيدى زى كده
1- اين توجد مدينة كاراكاس.
2- ما هى منظمة الاوبك.
3- ماهى منظمة الاوابك .
4- ما اسم رئيس جمهورية فنزويلا.


----------



## شريف خليفه (17 مارس 2009)

على فوزى منصور قال:


> السئلة يا سيدى زى كده
> 1- اين توجد مدينة كاراكاس.
> 2- ما هى منظمة الاوبك.
> 3- ماهى منظمة الاوابك .
> 4- ما اسم رئيس جمهورية فنزويلا.



الاجابات يا عم 
1- كاراكاس :عاصمة فنزويلا
2- الاوبك :_ منظمة_ الدول المصدر للنفط مقرها فيينا فى النمساوتاسست عام 1960
3- _أوباك_ : _منظمة_ الدول العربية المصدرة للنفط -تقريبا-
4- اسم رئيس جمهورية فنزويلا: هوجو شافيز - حالياعلى ما اعتقد- 
بس دا هبل يا عم فيه مهندسين بيتعيينوا كدا صحيح ربنا يتولانا


----------



## شريف خليفه (17 مارس 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> المشكلة فى المرتباتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


 
ايه يا عم والنبى ما تقلقنا المرتبات مالها اوعى تقولى تحت المتوسط ولا ما روحش الامتحان احسن انا عايز اخش دنيا يا جماعه ايييييييييييه!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:82::81::82: ولا مفيش فايدة


----------



## مصطفى العزب (18 مارس 2009)

يا جماااااااعة انا خريج اتصالات 2006
بس ارجوكم لو حد عنده معلومات ياريت يقولي ع الامتحان وانا همتحن 4/4/2009 يعنى هيكون ف ناس امتحنت 
ياريت اللى يمتحن يبعت على طول الاسئلة
ياتري موضوع ان الامتحان الشفوي ده صحيح ولا ايه ؟؟؟ افيدوناااااااااااا


مصطفي العزب اتصالات2006


----------



## lubna mahmoud (18 مارس 2009)

معذرة حضرتك متأكده من هذة المعلومة ان منطقة وسط الدلتا تريد 102 مهندس فقط


----------



## ahmed_dod (19 مارس 2009)

*مهندس احمد*

*السلام عليكو 
انا مهندس اتصالات محافظة اسكندرية وعندى انترفيو فى السكة الحديد يوم الاحد 22/3 
ياريت لو حد يعرف ايه نظام الاسئلة بتاعت الانترفيو يبلغنا وشكرا جزيلا
ارجو الرد وشكرا 
*


----------



## شريف خليفه (19 مارس 2009)

مصطفى العزب قال:


> يا جماااااااعة انا خريج اتصالات 2006
> بس ارجوكم لو حد عنده معلومات ياريت يقولي ع الامتحان وانا همتحن 4/4/2009 يعنى هيكون ف ناس امتحنت
> ياريت اللى يمتحن يبعت على طول الاسئلة
> ياتري موضوع ان الامتحان الشفوي ده صحيح ولا ايه ؟؟؟ افيدوناااااااااااا
> ...



يا سيدى انا اعرف واحد صحبى امتحن يوم الاربعاء 18/3/2008 وقالى انه اتطحن ف الامتحان اولا قالوله عرف نفسك والسي فى بتاعك بلانجليزى دا اولا وثانيا اتكلم لنا عن مشروع تخرجك بلانجليزى وثالثا كان على يمينه كتاب لا مش كتاب مررررررجع وفتح صفحة فيه وقد يملييييه وهوا يكتب يجى صفحة ونص تمام 
وبعدين يا سيدى جابله شوية مقاومات وكابستورات وترانزيستورات وقاله قول لنا ايه دووول وسأله عن الاكتف بور والريأكتف باور ودماغى لحد كده هنجت معاه ومش فاكر قال ايه تانى المهم بعد دا كله لقى انه خد 6 من كام الله اعلم ودمتم واى معلومات جديدة هتلاقونى بس شكلى هروح امتحن بالبركة وربنا يستر علينا 
ااااااااااه وميكانيكا مش هتمتحن تحريرى كله من دا يا معلم 
ودمتم


----------



## شريف خليفه (19 مارس 2009)

ahmed_dod قال:


> *السلام عليكو
> انا مهندس اتصالات محافظة اسكندرية وعندى انترفيو فى السكة الحديد يوم الاحد 22/3
> ياريت لو حد يعرف ايه نظام الاسئلة بتاعت الانترفيو يبلغنا وشكرا جزيلا
> ارجو الرد وشكرا
> *




يا سيدى نفس الكلام اللى فات بالظبط بس انا همتحن 24/3 يا ريت بعد ما تمتحت تقولنا ايه اللى حصلك واتسألت ف ايه ماشى واوع تبخل علينا بالله عليك محتاجين اى معلومه تفيدنا وكلنا نستفيد اوك 
ملحوظة : حتى لو كانت نفسك اتسدت من الدنيا وم اللى فيها بعد الامتحان دا طبيعى هه وحلفتك بالله عليك 
يلا باااااااااى


----------



## شريف خليفه (19 مارس 2009)

lubna mahmoud قال:


> معذرة حضرتك متأكده من هذة المعلومة ان منطقة وسط الدلتا تريد 102 مهندس فقط



نعم متأكد معلومة من مصدر موثوق جدا 102 مهندس ما بين ميكانيكا واتصالات وكهرباء ومدنى وعمارة و.................إلخ الـ 102 دوووووووووووووول من تقريبا مايزيد عن 7000 مهندس متقدمين بس كدا


----------



## شريف خليفه (23 مارس 2009)

ايه يا رجاله محدش حضر الامتحان ولا ايه محدش يقول حاجة كده 
ربنا يسهلهالنا يا رب


----------



## ranahandsa (25 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ياريت ياجماعة اللى يعرف حاجة عن امتحان كهربا باور يقولها لانى همتحن 15/4 وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمود جمال (25 مارس 2009)

سمعت المرتبات تعبانةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## كرستين (9 أبريل 2009)

هاااى يا جماعة 
انا مخلصة هندسة اتصالات وعندى امتحان فى السكة الحديد لو حد امتحن يغششنى الاسئلة


----------



## اسامة القاسى (9 أبريل 2009)

اخوكم لسة فى السنة النهائية فى كلية الهندسة - ميكانيكا power - وواضح من كلامكم ان سوق العمل مش مفتوح ذى ما الواحد متصور " ربنا يستر " بجد كلامكم يطمن على الاخر " ربنا يستر "


----------



## كرستين (9 أبريل 2009)

لوسمحت حد يرد على الاسئلة كانت فى اية اتصالات والكترونيات


----------



## شريف خليفه (12 أبريل 2009)

كرستين قال:


> لوسمحت حد يرد على الاسئلة كانت فى اية اتصالات والكترونيات


 
سألو على قد ما سمعت ف الاوبتكال فايبر والميكروويف والانتنه (الهوائيات)
زى انواع الانتنه واتكلمى عن الاوبتكال فايبر والميكروويف وعن استخدامات ورااااااااانج الميكروويف من كام لكام (ج- المستخدم اكتر من واحد جيجا هيرتز)
دى الاسئله اللى واحده زميلتى ف اتصالات سألوهالها ومتحمليش هم اللى فيه النصيب هيكووون


----------



## شريف خليفه (12 أبريل 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> سمعت المرتبات تعبانةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


 
يا عم يعنى كااااااااام مثلا وبعدين يا عم المهندس سيبها على الله


----------



## شريف خليفه (12 أبريل 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> اخوكم لسة فى السنة النهائية فى كلية الهندسة - ميكانيكا power - وواضح من كلامكم ان سوق العمل مش مفتوح ذى ما الواحد متصور " ربنا يستر " بجد كلامكم يطمن على الاخر " ربنا يستر "


 
اطمن اطمن اطممممممممممممممممن 
الزمن الطيب جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## gemmy.713 (27 أبريل 2011)

ان شاء الله الجاى افضل


----------



## وائل البحراوى (19 مايو 2011)

الكلام كلة هيكون منصب على المحركات الديزل وطلمبة حقن الوقود وانواعها ودائرة التبريد للمحرك والبواجى او الشاسية بالنسبة للقطار والفرق بين المحرك ثنائى الاشواط والرباعى وغيرها 
على فكر انا كان تدريبى بالهيئة وشفت مقابلات لهم


----------



## وائل البحراوى (19 مايو 2011)

الاخ شريف خليفة 
العمل على قدر أهتمامك واشتغل فى أى حتة والشغل كتير يابنى ومتخافشى لانة الرزق مضممون من الله


----------



## metooo7 (19 مايو 2011)

أنا اشتغلت في اوراسكوم 6 شهور في مشروع المترو واتمني اني افيد اي حد
اولا لو كان الكلام علي السكة الحديد 
اول حاجة بتتعمل هي شغل مساحة بتعيين نقطة مساحية كل مسافة معينة حوالي 2 متر والنقطة دي بتكون سنتر السكة بالضبط وبعد كده ييجي دور العمال 
1- بيرصو الفلنكات والفلنكات دي هي اللي بتحمل القضبان المهم بيرصو الفلنكات وده شغل شاق 
2- بعدين يرصو القضبان فوق الفلنكات 
3- تيجي تربط القضبان في الفلنكات والفلنكات بيبقي فيها plugs وبتكون قافلة حاجة اسمها كاويلة ودي اللي المسمار بيلف فيها 
4 - بيجي بعد كده اللحام بيلحم القضبان 
5 - اللحام بيكون مختلف كتير عن اللحام اللي نعرفه
6- اللحام بيكون معاه معدات شد للقضبان عشان تقرب من بعضها
7- بعد كده برجع دور المساح تاني علشان يظبط السكة فوق سنتر النقطة اللي خدها في الاول
8 - لو كانت السكة الحديد داخل نفق لازم نصب خرسانة لحاد منتصف الفلنكة 
9 - بس قبل الخطوة دي يتم تركيب حاجة اسمها rubber boot ودي علشان لما اي فلنكة تتكسر نقدر نشيلها ونغيرها
اتمني اني اكون قدمت معلومة ولو بسيطة قوي واسألكم الدعاء


----------

